
America Is Basically Irrelevant To The Future Of Facebook - ssclafani
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-us-user-base-2013-12
======
pastpartisan
companies like amazon, facebook, priceline, twitter, and google are
essentially recession-proof and make great investments.

Would love to invest in snapchat at that 4 billion valuation

